# Saturday Electric Watch Thread: Part Deux



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

And here we go again. It's past midnight in England so I can post this one:










I bought this Hilton Electromatic from Sisyphus (before I knew him) and have since had the watch hospitalized and put right. The photo is Sisyphus' old photo (I've lent out my digital camera so the old photo will have to do).

Sorry about being a bit quiet on this thread lately. Been swamped.

So let's see 'em - something to "electricfy" your weekend.


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

Now, you all know that I'm a newbie, but what is this? The hands look part Wittnauer electro chron, but Hilton??? Conrad or Paris? It really looks nice to me.

Joel


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just had about a dozen friends around and they have just left so I,ll start the weekend with this one Megasonic and then I,m off to bed.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Every now and then I wonder why I have sold certain watches, and the Hilton is certainly at the top of that list. But I take comfort in knowing that it is now in a very good home.

My watch for the Thanksgiving holiday has been this Accutron 218D. I have posted a similar watch on the forum, one that I wear fairly regularly. This one is for special occasions. It is just a basic 1967 model, but it is in very nice condition and keeps excellent time. The silver dial has an almost greenish cast that I have managed to pick up in the photo -- by accident, surely.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s another one to be going on with Waltham Swissonic.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well it's finally Saturday morning here so I'll post this one since it's been a while.

Hamilton Electronic Railroad Special with an ESA 9154 movement. I haven't seen any others of these, but don't imagine they could be that uncommon.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Well it's finally Saturday morning here so I'll post this one since it's been a while.
> 
> Hamilton Electronic Railroad Special with an ESA 9154 movement. I haven't seen any others of these, but don't imagine they could be that uncommon.


Love the hands on that one Bill...very unusual.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A bit of greenery for me today...not mine but wear testing it...a very nice Accutron 219:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Well it's finally Saturday morning here so I'll post this one since it's been a while.
> 
> Hamilton Electronic Railroad Special with an ESA 9154 movement. I haven't seen any others of these, but don't imagine they could be that uncommon.


A very handsome watch -- I've never seen one of these. Love the band, too!


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Today, I'm wearing this.










brgkster isn't wearing this, but he will be pleased when I tell him that it is out of intensive care with all the bits of the old date wheel removed, the new one fitted, the missing screws all replaced, the friction wheel changed out and the indexing given a good talking to.


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

happy day, it makes up for some of the bad news i got yesterday, many thanks tom.


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/jjoel.turrell/Watches?authkey=Gv1sRgCNnFqr3--cbV4QE#5409204689694445586

so, gents, although I'm late to add this, here's my contribution (?); the seller told me it was an early Longines Ultronic. For the life of me and my google searching, I've not been able to find out what or who Ken Van Matre was. Anyone else ever had a "Van Matre"?

As you can see, day/date is problematic, but timekeeping is quite good.

Joel


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_oqeD3MC88KE/SxFbAY6dUBI/AAAAAAAAACc/2yacuX3RnCo/s640/L1000891.JPG

Did I get it right this time?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jjoel said:


> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_oqeD3MC88KE/SxFbAY6dUBI/AAAAAAAAACc/2yacuX3RnCo/s640/L1000891.JPG
> 
> Did I get it right this time?


Nope.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This next nice two tone dial on this Caravelle.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Although this post is a bit late, here is the watch that I wore last evening to an impromptu dinner party at a friend's home. This one recently came to me from Martinus Scriblerus, after a stopover in Brighton for Silver Hawk to work his magic. Thank you, Gentlemen.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Although this post is a bit late, here is the watch that I wore last evening to an impromptu dinner party at a friend's home. This one recently came to me from Martinus Scriblerus, after a stopover in Brighton for Silver Hawk to work his magic. Thank you, Gentlemen.


Very nice watch I like black faced dials here,s mine.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Very nice watch I like black faced dials here,s mine.


That is a beauty Ken...should you ever want to flip it....









By coincidence, been working this weekend on those two Up Downs I bought about 6 months ago. Might get some photos tomorrow if the weather improves  .


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing those Paul I know they will look a lot different than they did when you received them.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Still one of my favourite watches always worth a look, mint dial on this one.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Love that Accutron, Ken. It is a beauty. And the Electro-Chron is near the top of my list as well. Here are the two in my collection, the first of which got the Brighton treatment. The second one needs a battery spacer, which I keep forgetting to order from Silver Hawk.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

oops a bit late on this, I am on the road and have just got a connection. Here's me lovely Edox










cheers

Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Love that Accutron, Ken. It is a beauty. And the Electro-Chron is near the top of my list as well. Here are the two in my collection, the first of which got the Brighton treatment. The second one needs a battery spacer, which I keep forgetting to order from Silver Hawk.


Two lovely Electro-Chrons you have there as to the battery spacers I,ve been asking Paul to make some more but I think he,s been to busy lately.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Love that Accutron, Ken. It is a beauty. And the Electro-Chron is near the top of my list as well. Here are the two in my collection, the first of which got the Brighton treatment. *The second one needs a battery spacer*, which I keep forgetting to order from Silver Hawk.


I have some somewhere John, and I'll send you one when I find them.


----------

